# cheap broadheads?



## jacob1996 (Apr 8, 2008)

I am 13 years old,pulling A 43#,20" PSE chaos...I love this bow and i shoot great with it....but,I just got it about 2 months ago and this will be my first season bowhuntin with it....in the past when i was 9 until now i have always used eastman broadheads,now i didnt have much money after i bought my micro midas 4,so that was just about all i could afford when i was 9 and 10 years old...they are eastman 100 grain terminators,i have done some tests with them last year and they shoot through plywood just like rages,and still stay fairly sharp,and i have had no probalems with them shooting straight out to 50 yards(never tried 60)....now that i am making way more money than when i was 9 or 10 im thinking about getting some new broadheads,but i was so impressed how i got that good of performance out of them,i havent shot any deer with these braodheads thoug,so i dont have a real story about pass throughs,or anything like that.....i am thinking abot G5 broadheads now...but since the terminators performed so amazing i might go with another eastman brand broadhead.....
Tell me what you think...any posts will be appreciated!!!


----------



## punish02 (Aug 18, 2008)

Try the new 40KE Rages


----------



## wr00 (Jun 28, 2009)

punish02 said:


> Try the new 40KE Rages



I was just about to say the 40KE's sound about perfect for that type of setup.


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

If you can shoot these ones accurately out to 50 yards, I personally wouldn't change it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

RugerRedhawk said:


> If you can shoot these ones accurately out to 50 yards, I personally wouldn't change it. Just my 2 cents.


I agree completely with RugerRedhawk. If you can hit where you are aiming with the ones you have don't waste your hard earned money buying something that will make very little difference. ANY sharp broadhead shot through the lungs will kill a deer. The key is simply to hit the right spot. Just make sure they are razor sharp, don't use one for hunting that you used for testing.

You probably don't want a lecture, but at age 13 I would respectfully suggest that you try to develop some good spending/saving habits about not getting caught up in all the hype about the newest broadhead or any other accessory. Save your money....hopefully you'll need it for processing that big buck you're gonna kill this fall. Good Luck, its great to see young people getting into the sport.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

dont use the 40 ke heads. there still 1.5" cutting diameter.

for low pound short draw bows use 2 blade magnus stinger or buzzcuts. they are $25 or less for 3, fly amazing, out penetrate every head i owned, strong, and they have a life time warrentee. so if you ever break a head send it back and get a new one free. a 2 blade cut on contact is your best bet for getting pass throughs. steel head phat head would be another good choice and if you really want to spend the cash german kinectics silver flames.

i dont trust mechs for your specs. i dont trust them with mine. those thunder storm arrow are pretty ligth in weight. my brother used them for aawhile. so any good sharp 2 blade coc head is going to be best for you. a g5 striker or montec could work good to but will cost more and i still dont think they are better than magnus.

good luck with what ever you choose and good luck getting a deer.


----------



## BeauAR (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree with goathollow & RugerRedhawk. Don't get caught up in the hype over name brands. Just make sure your broadheads are sharp and they'll do the job. I've taken a few deer with my crossbow and "Wal-Mart" broadheads. There's nothing wrong with the big name brands but don't be afraid to shoot what you've got. Trust me, the deer don't care what brand broadheads you use. Just make a good shot.


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> for low pound short draw bows use 2 blade magnus stinger or buzzcuts. they are $25 or less for 3, fly amazing, out penetrate every head i owned, strong, and they have a life time warrentee. so if you ever break a head send it back and get a new one free. a 2 blade cut on contact is your best bet for getting pass throughs.


Yep, I agree... click here .99 cent shipping


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Grandad said:


> Yep, I agree... click here .99 cent shipping


can't beat a deal like that and those broadheads are fantastic. I shoot Steelforce 2 blades that are just like the magnus stingers. I am a small guy and I have no problem with these broadheads going through bone even at 55 lbs.


----------



## AITW (Sep 26, 2008)

*"If it ain't broken, don't fix it!!!"*



jacob1996 said:


> I am 13 years old,pulling A 43#,20" PSE chaos...I love this bow and i shoot great with it....but,I just got it about 2 months ago and this will be my first season bowhuntin with it....in the past when i was 9 until now i have always used eastman broadheads,now i didnt have much money after i bought my micro midas 4,so that was just about all i could afford when i was 9 and 10 years old...they are eastman 100 grain terminators,i have done some tests with them last year and they shoot through plywood just like rages,and still stay fairly sharp,and i have had no probalems with them shooting straight out to 50 yards(never tried 60)....now that i am making way more money than when i was 9 or 10 im thinking about getting some new broadheads,but i was so impressed how i got that good of performance out of them,i havent shot any deer with these braodheads thoug,so i dont have a real story about pass throughs,or anything like that.....i am thinking abot G5 broadheads now...but since the terminators performed so amazing i might go with another eastman brand broadhead.....
> Tell me what you think...any posts will be appreciated!!!


Jacob,

Personally, I would leave well enough alone.

I have been shooting Zwickey 125gr 2-blade broadheads for 40 years. I have shot them from my longbows, recurves, and with my Oneida & Martin compounds. They have performed (for me) flawlessly, so why would I ever think of changing to something else.

If it has a sharp edge, shoots straight for you and flies true to 50 yds. keep it just like you have it!!!


----------



## extreme1018 (Oct 4, 2008)

if u can hit ur targets accurately from 50 yds then leave it alone. besides i havent seen any actual data that suggests one broadhead will kill deer any better than another. i hear all the hype and this and that about how this broadhead is better than that one. if you read carefully the packaging on every broadhead, release, bow, peep, car, truck, energy drink, mp3 player and everything else that is sold on a shelf will try to explain that their stuff is the only stuff that works and everybody elses stuff is junk. stick with b what works with your setup. besides if u change u might not be able to hit a 50 yd target anymore. a lung shot with brand A will get the same result as a lung shot with brand B


----------

